# Best Protein for 15 year old?



## Censored (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi, I had a couple quick questions. 
Do supplements affect your height? (15 year old)
Your opinion on protein- 
And which protein/supplement would you suggest for a 15 year old?


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Jun 7, 2012)

Nah they won't affect your height. 

Optimum Nutrition 100 % Whey. As often and as much as you can.


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 7, 2012)

Chicken and steak are the best. Tuna works well. You will grow wayyyy more off whole foods than off shitty powders. I gaurentee.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jun 7, 2012)

I would eat meat and fish as much as possible, if you are trying to gain weight have a lot of carbs, if trying to lose weight, easy on the carbs. Protein, fish oil, a multi, and maybe creatine are the only supplements you will need for the next 10 or 20 years.


----------



## Mr.Port (Jun 7, 2012)

Censored said:


> Hi, I had a couple quick questions.
> Do supplements affect your height? (15 year old)
> Your opinion on protein-
> And which protein/supplement would you suggest for a 15 year old?




I rec whey protein. 
like 3-4 25g scoops a day.
 say one when you get up. one post workout and one later on or before bed.


----------



## dteran61 (Jun 7, 2012)

MuscleMilk


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 7, 2012)

Censored said:


> Hi, I had a couple quick questions.
> Do supplements affect your height? (15 year old)
> Your opinion on protein-
> And which protein/supplement would you suggest for a 15 year old?



Collegiate Muscle Milk.

We sell a lot to teens in sports or just starting to train and need the micros


----------



## bjg (Jun 7, 2012)

just regular food like eggs, chicken , turkey, lentils, beans, fish.......
forget the powder at 15 years old .... fish oil is good too as a supplement


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 7, 2012)

I believe they actually have a special protein for 15yr. olds... It is much different than 17 and 18 year old protein...can't remember the brand though.


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 7, 2012)

You're always better off w/ real food. Protein powder should ALWAYS be a supplement and not a staple. Watch the Muscle Milk if you're not reasonably lean already. It has lots of extra calories which can be great if you're very active and will use the calories. If not, then just watch your consumption. There are plenty of other low cal / low carb / low fat, good quality protein powders that you can blend w/ milk, bananas, frozen berries, ice, PB to add more calories that are less processed or filler.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jun 8, 2012)

protein for a growing 15 yo
any protein and lots of it


----------



## lee111s (Jun 8, 2012)

As above, chicken, turkey, steak and fish! Plenty greens and a decent amount of carbs!

Lift and groooooow


----------



## BFHammer (Jun 8, 2012)

Beef, it's what's for breakfast, lunch, and dinner!   I always feel the best after a steak, much more so that chicken or other meats.  Powders are just a cheaper quicker way to boosting protein, if it's a cost factor chicken thighs are about half the cost of powder and even with breasts.  So unless it's a calorie thing just do food, steak and eggs for the win.


----------



## bjg (Jun 8, 2012)

being hooked on protein powders at an early age is not really recommended especially when the body is still growing , these powders are full of artificial ingredients and are not good for the liver and kidney in the long run, they are only used as a back up in some urgent cases.


----------



## NVRBDR (Jun 8, 2012)

Steak, chicken and fish are your best source for protein and will make an impact that powder just cant do.


----------



## NVRBDR (Jun 8, 2012)

bjg said:


> being hooked on protein powders at an early age is not really recommended especially when the body is still growing , these powders are full of artificial ingredients and are not good for the liver and kidney in the long run, they are only used as a back up in some urgent cases.



lighten up ^^


----------



## harmanrainu (Aug 12, 2012)

Ya you will nourish your body to the fullest by consuming the proteins!
I had ON 100% Gold Whey when i was 15 and that really helped me alot!
Have a look at benefits,side effects and good effects of Whey Proteins !


----------



## MDR (Aug 12, 2012)

At 15 there is no need for protein powder.  Just eat lots of protein rich foods.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 12, 2012)

Collegiate Muscle Milk


----------



## figurecompetitor (Aug 14, 2012)

If you want it naturally then meat and fish are best among all. Else Optimum Nutrition 100 % Whey is the best.


----------



## andyrodgers (Aug 15, 2012)

According to the studies done to date it wouldn't  do either.  Calcium has been proven to strengthen bones and is theorized  that taking higher amounts of calcium may help increase higher peak  bone mass however a study has not proven that to date.  They believe  70-80% of that is inherited genetically.


----------



## Hanley125 (Sep 5, 2012)

Protein is necessary for the muscles building and health improvement.
It is more better to take the natural protein foods.
The best protein for the young person are eggs, milk, yogurt, cheese, meat, fish, and green vegetables.


----------



## Hanley125 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hanley125 said:


> Protein is necessary for the muscles building and health improvement.
> It is more better to take the natural protein foods.
> The best protein for the young person are eggs, milk, yogurt, cheese, meat, fish, and green vegetables.



Any comment?

Rutherford workout programs


----------



## loganchristopher (Sep 12, 2012)

Best protein would be lean chicken breast..


----------



## Michael222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, you are too young to use any type of supplements. I don't recommend to use any supplements to you. But if you are heavy bodybuilders (but i think you are not in this age) than you can consider whey protein.


----------



## rock31785 (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: "Good" Cholesterol in Doubt*

hiiiiiiiiii
i mrock from india


----------



## robbymorals (Dec 27, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Chicken and steak are the best. Tuna works well. You will grow wayyyy more off whole foods than off shitty powders. I gaurentee.



I prefer tuna, because of its omega 3. Though I still consider chicken and other mean for protein, you are 15 and still young, those foods are still good for you


----------



## BigLenny (Jan 27, 2013)

when your 15 your gonna be putting on a ton of muscle if your lifting and eating a fairly decent diet with a fair amount of protein. But I would recomend something like cytogainer if youve got a body frame that needs to be filled out along with a healthy huge diet full of meats and nutrients. At your age the most important thing you can do if you're lifting at all is EAT EAT EAT EAT EAT EAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You'd be amazed what your body can do when you fuel it properly.


----------



## longworthb (Jan 27, 2013)

dteran61 said:


> MuscleMilk


Lmao did u really say that?


----------



## longworthb (Jan 27, 2013)

And even tho this is an old ass thread if u wanna put on mass try isomass by ultimate nutrition. When I can't get in my macros I pound a big ass shake of this. With milk it's 900 cals and 65 grams protein high carbs and creatine


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 27, 2013)

My 2 and a half year old makes my strawberry Syntha 6 every morning and gets the first sip.
i would think a 15 year old should use it like all of us should use it... As a supplement to real food. My concern would be implying that additional supplements are needed to achieve whatever goal is desired. And that's a slippery slope... As evidenced by the forum that we are in...


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 27, 2013)

Red meat, especially steak, gave me my best gains while natural. I know everyone can't afford filet every night but there are good alternatives like sirloin, flank, lean ground beef, or buying rib eye, ny strip on sale. Just my two cents.


----------



## longworthb (Jan 27, 2013)

^^^^i buy a big ass roast and cut 10oz steaks out of it. Might not be the best cut of meat but its a hell of a lot cheaper then buying serloin etc


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 27, 2013)

longworthb said:


> ^^^^i buy a big ass roast and cut 10oz steaks out of it. Might not be the best cut of meat but its a hell of a lot cheaper then buying serloin etc



Smart. I go to Sam's and load up on steaks and freeze them. They're cheaper at Sam's than most places and the quality is good.


----------



## ChickDiesel (Jan 27, 2013)

A simple 100% Whey is best for a growing body.


----------



## bjg (Feb 15, 2013)

2  months ago my friend had to be hospitalized for a week because of creatine deposits in his kidneys.......i had a long discussion with his doctor...
..and for me it is case closed: stopped all kinds of protein powders and supplements , threw them away...and you know what??? after 2 months i feel much better than before and in better shape...all , i mean ALL supplements are poison and bullshit ..it is all psychological ...and i don't care what anybody say or any research period. just eat healthy and train smart and healthy.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 15, 2013)

Most protein fillers/ peptides are full of garbage. For a 15 year old I would suggest macro nutrients and for filler protein maybe Collegiate Muscle Milk or a fast acting hydrolyzed isolate manufactured without hidden additives that could possibly change values after prolonged usage. My family has a supplement store/ stores, and there's. lots of parents that want their kid to get big and string for sports, so it's a very common question. IMO, creatine ethyl ester would be fine if creatine deficient-- which most 15 year olds are. I get this question all the time being a high school football coach lol...


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 27, 2013)

bjg said:


> 2  months ago my friend had to be hospitalized for a week because of creatine deposits in his kidneys.......i had a long discussion with his doctor...
> ..and for me it is case closed: stopped all kinds of protein powders and supplements , threw them away...and you know what??? after 2 months i feel much better than before and in better shape...all , i mean ALL supplements are poison and bullshit ..it is all psychological ...and i don't care what anybody say or any research period. just eat healthy and train smart and healthy.



You don't care what anyone says(or research)....  Why should we care what you say?


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Feb 28, 2013)

bjg said:


> 2  months ago my friend had to be hospitalized for a week because of creatine deposits in his kidneys.......i had a long discussion with his doctor...
> ..and for me it is case closed: stopped all kinds of protein powders and supplements , threw them away...and you know what??? after 2 months i feel much better than before and in better shape...all , i mean ALL supplements are poison and bullshit ..it is all psychological ...and i don't care what anybody say or any research period. just eat healthy and train smart and healthy.



I mean yeah if you can get enough protein/vitamins/aminos from whole foods that's awesome! But that is extremely expensive and a LOT of eating.

So all the power to you, but I'll stick with my supps. I don't have the money or stomach capacity for 3+ grams of vitamin c from whole foods. That's just one example


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 28, 2013)

eggs,tuna,chicken breast,
teenager's bitch breast also


----------



## bjg (Feb 28, 2013)

i am ok with vitamin pills and fish oil pills, but excess of it is useless, you really don't need more than 0.5g of vitmin C a day the rest will go in your urine and be a burden to your kidneys ...more is not better...
i was talking about protein powder supplements, creatine supplements, in my opinion and my own experience i believe they are all detrimental to your health and are also useless....of course my view on bodybuilding is probably different than many ....for me health is a very important factor in bodybuilding: i would not use a supplement if it is bad for my health even if it is going to make me bigger,
and the only supplements that really make a difference are steroids and hormonal supplements and that for me is completely out of question, i am not a professional bodybuilder. So it all depends on your views on bodybuilding and on your goals.


----------



## bjg (Feb 28, 2013)

i have no problem with vitamins and fish oil ..but an excess of it is useless and makes your kidneys work harder....
i was talking about powder protein supplements and creatine....they can be easily replaced by food and they are really useless and harmful in the long run...that is my opinion.
Any supplement that can make a difference is hormonal like steroids and that is out of the question for me....
bodybuilding for me is mostly about health then looks...i am not a pro and i don't wish to be ...so it all depends on your goals and your views about bodybuilding


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Mar 1, 2013)

bjg said:


> i am ok with vitamin pills and fish oil pills, but excess of it is useless, you really don't need more than 0.5g of vitmin C a day the rest will go in your urine and be a burden to your kidneys ...more is not better...
> i was talking about protein powder supplements, creatine supplements, in my opinion and my own experience i believe they are all detrimental to your health and are also useless....of course my view on bodybuilding is probably different than many ....for me health is a very important factor in bodybuilding: i would not use a supplement if it is bad for my health even if it is going to make me bigger,
> and the only supplements that really make a difference are steroids and hormonal supplements and that for me is completely out of question, i am not a professional bodybuilder. So it all depends on your views on bodybuilding and on your goals.



I take 3-4g vitamin c per day and I notice massive differences between if I take 2g or 3G of vitamin c in a day. Vitamin c is also a cortisol blocker and opens up your mucus membranes so taking vitamin c with any other supplements enhances their effects. I take it preworkout with 20g bcaa and I feel fantastic and muscles feel very full and fatigue is definitely prolonged. 

To say such a broad statement as "protein powder supplements, creatine supplements, in my opinion and my own experience i believe they are all detrimental to your health and are also useless" is not only unwarranted but simply incorrect. There are leaps and bounds of research and millions of firsthand experiences that counter that statement. How do you account for that? 

You can hold that opinion all you want and I'm not stopping you or trying to change your opinion. I'm just saying its unwarranted. 

By the way, about half of my protein in a day is from whey isolate and I take in about 20g of creatine mono per day. 

Ps. Not starting conflict or anything just enjoying a friendly debate!


----------



## bjg (Mar 1, 2013)

^^^^^ i am not starting a conflict either but believe me most of the vitamin C you are taking is going in the toilet. it won't harm you but it won't help either...there is a big psychological factor playing in here ...if you think they help... then you will feel that they are and you will have more energy and workout harder...so in other words it works for you as a psychological motivation but not as a biological booster. 
as far as protein , it is necessary but not in excess ..it must come from natural food, supplements should be used only as a SUPPLEMENT and never as a REPLACEMENT. so if you can get protein from food then you really do not need supplements. Also supplements contain lots of artificial crap, the combination of artificial stuff in addition with the excess of protein is bad for your kidneys , it won't hurt in 1 or 2 years or maybe even in 5 years but in the long run your kidneys will be affected.
Now i would strongly recommend you to stop creatine supplements, you have got to believe me on that one...i won't argue and dig up articles,( i even defended creatine for a while), but creatine in the long run is bad news for your kidneys especially the excess of it. you should check your blood creatine level before continuing supplementation with creatine. On top of that it does not help at all besides water retention, blood pressure, and all the bad stuff. forget what the internet crap says ask  a competent nephrologue  or urologist and you will get your answers. 
Again a lot of it is in your head, try to find a healthier motivation and i bet you you will get better results.


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 2, 2013)

protien shakes are great for in between meals when its hard to eat all those extra calories during a bulk.


----------



## bjg (Mar 2, 2013)

^^ true also pure whey protein shakes benefits is that you get the protein without the fat because many protein rich food are also rich in fat....but still i would not use them anymore.and they could only be used as supplements and not as a basic protein source


----------



## Lucas22 (Mar 3, 2013)

not There protein age.


Protein and protein.


consume meat, milk, whey protein .. etc..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2013)

bjg said:


> 2  months ago my friend had to be hospitalized for a week because of creatine deposits in his kidneys.......i had a long discussion with his doctor...
> ..and for me it is case closed: stopped all kinds of protein powders and supplements , threw them away...and you know what??? after 2 months i feel much better than before and in better shape...all , i mean ALL supplements are poison and bullshit ..it is all psychological ...and i don't care what anybody say or any research period. just eat healthy and train smart and healthy.


prove it


----------



## dave 236 (Mar 3, 2013)

Im with KOS. I have a very hard time believing this. I take creatine year round at a minimum of 5 grams a day and during certain times up to 20 grams a day and whey powder is essential in getting my protein up to where i need it to be w/o extra calories or having to force down more fish and chicken. I have lab work done 2 times a year at least. Ive yet to have any issues with kidney function. Creatinine levels are evaluated through a blood test. If your friend had deposits of creatine in his kidneys then he has an issue with the basement membrane of his glomerulas.


Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Valkyrie (Mar 3, 2013)

Doctors.
 LOL.


----------



## jusvicious (Mar 4, 2013)

Stop humoring bjg. Everything is ba for u. Don't do anything. I guess liftin weights are bad too? Squats are bad for your back, behind the neck military press will kill your shoulders don't do dead lift may rip your spine right out your back!!! Stop being an ass. Come on a BB web site and say everything about BB is bad. And bluejay I am starting an argument not a discussion!! He's an idiot who spews stuff that he can't or won't back up with any facts. Just being a douche!!!!!


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Mar 4, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> Im with KOS. I have a very hard time believing this. I take creatine year round at a minimum of 5 grams a day and during certain times up to 20 grams a day and whey powder is essential in getting my protein up to where i need it to be w/o extra calories or having to force down more fish and chicken. I have lab work done 2 times a year at least. Ive yet to have any issues with kidney function. Creatinine levels are evaluated through a blood test. If your friend had deposits of creatine in his kidneys then he has an issue with the basement membrane of his glomerulas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2



Big true


----------



## jusvicious (Mar 4, 2013)

He's the guy that comes on here and says I'm natural and I'm bigger and stronger than all the steriod users in my gym!! DOUCHE!!!!


----------



## jusvicious (Mar 4, 2013)

Now somebody hit me with 2cc of tren quick!!!


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 4, 2013)

Steak is a great source of protein, supplemental whey protein is getting close to the price of a good filet mignon these days, lol! That's ridiculous, I am paying roughly 10 bucks per pound of whey


----------



## bjg (Mar 4, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> prove it



i 'l let him give you a call if you send me your number....as simple as that


----------



## bjg (Mar 4, 2013)

jusvicious: grow up ..your comments alone are by themselves side effects......

as for the rest, everyone is free to believe what he/she wants...for me  it is case closed. i am 51 and have tried with supplements for years and  mean YEARS  and also tried without supplements.....result: better without supplements...the best supplement is your motivation and your dedication and your intelligence....  it is all in your head.

supplements are like those facial creams that are backed up by millions of research...do they work???? yes only for the brainwashed.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Mar 4, 2013)

bjg said:


> jusvicious: grow up ..your comments alone are by themselves side effects......
> 
> as for the rest, everyone is free to believe what he/she wants...for me  it is case closed. i am 51 and have tried with supplements for years and  mean YEARS  and also tried without supplements.....result: better without supplements...the best supplement is your motivation and your dedication and your intelligence....  it is all in your head.
> 
> supplements are like those facial creams that are backed up by millions of research...do they work???? yes only for the brainwashed.



It's not a matter of if protein/creatine supplements "work" whatever that means...

Protein supplements are for exactly that.. Supplementing the amount of protein you get already to increase the rate at which your body replenishes the glycogen to your worked out muscles/ protein synthesis. 

If I could get all of my protein from whole foods I would definitely. But, especially faster acting proteins like whey isolate or hydrolyzed whey for post workout, that's nearly impossible and a whole lot of fats and very expensive. 

So the choice comes down to spending less money and consuming less fat with a properly timed protein or spending more money, consuming extra fats, and mistiming my post workout window all with the same grams of protein.. I'm obviously going to ick the more effective option


----------



## bjg (Mar 4, 2013)

^^^ i would do the same ...but do you think the whey you are buying is only whey...or do you have any idea how it is processed and all the artificial crap that is in it???? if it was pure whey isolate then i would also recommend it....but heck ..the things that are included in that powder ...!


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Mar 4, 2013)

bjg said:


> ^^^ i would do the same ...but do you think the whey you are buying is only whey...or do you have any idea how it is processed and all the artificial crap that is in it???? if it was pure whey isolate then i would also recommend it....but heck ..the things that are included in that powder ...!



That's why I buy from trusted customizable protein companies like true nutrition and protein factory only. I understand they're not regulated by the FDA so there is a level of trust necessary and they've earned mine. So I go with them.

I do not trust nearly any commercially available brand name like any of the products at gnc haha


----------



## jusvicious (Mar 5, 2013)

bjg said:


> ^^^ i would do the same ...but do you think the whey you are buying is only whey...or do you have any idea how it is processed and all the artificial crap that is in it???? if it was pure whey isolate then i would also recommend it....but heck ..the things that are included in that powder ...!


Hey tard? What about the chicken? The eggs? The meat? I guess the only thing u put in your body is free range and grass fed?? Yeah right!!
1-egg 6, 1oz chicken 8, 1oz meat 7 grams of protein. So tard, for a guy working out and hitting 320 grams of protein what do u suggest? Let me guess eat 26 small meals a day and we'll be fine right? What a tard!!!!!!!


----------



## bjg (Mar 5, 2013)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> That's why I buy from trusted customizable protein companies like true nutrition and protein factory only. I understand they're not regulated by the FDA so there is a level of trust necessary and they've earned mine. So I go with them.
> 
> I do not trust nearly any commercially available brand name like any of the products at gnc haha



maybe you are right and you found a good nutrition company  but as far as i m concerned i found out after many years of experience
that you really do not need that much protein 0.5 to 1.2 g of protein per kg per day  of body weight is enough. supplements have the advantage of being a convenient and quick source of protein.
i take anything between 50g and 100g of protein a day through natural food and a lot of it from vegetables egg whites and fish rather than red meat just for the sake of lipid levels and health.
overloading your body with protein will make your kidneys work hard.


----------

